
Things Named After Gauss - HNLurker2
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_things_named_after_Carl_Friedrich_Gauss
======
HNLurker2
14 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19348119](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19348119)

